# Dinner for One!!



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Although I am not divorced yet, only separated, I feel like I had a milestone tonight. I made my first real dinner for one. My STBX had the kids for dinner so I cooked for just little ol' me. I have TONS of leftovers as I have not cooked for only one person in over 25 years. 

Any tips on pairing down how much you prepare or any good recipes for one?


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Try using actual measuring utensils when cooking your favorite meal. Instead of a pinch of this or a little of that. Once you use measurements, it will be easier to get the same results if you are cooking for 4 than for one. I'm diabetic and that is how I bake desserts that require regular sugar for my kids and grandkids but Stevia for me. I do this with breads as well as I use alternative flours to avoid consuming high carb meals.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Or make 4 portions and freeze three of them


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

It took me 2 years to come up with this 

Mediterranean chicken skewers from Costco. I freeze them and thaw out a couple at a time. 

Frozen Normandy mix from Costco. Again, pluck what I want out of the bag and nuke with butter and pink sea salt. 

Single cup of rice (with cheese sauce of course - some come with broccoli). These are awesome! I don’t have a pic but it’s Rice-a-roni. 

Rolls come frozen now. Bake as needed. 

You’ll figure it out but it is difficult to change a lifetime of routine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> Although I am not divorced yet, only separated, I feel like I had a milestone tonight. I made my first real dinner for one. My STBX had the kids for dinner so I cooked for just little ol' me. I have TONS of leftovers as I have not cooked for only one person in over 25 years.
> 
> Any tips on pairing down how much you prepare or any good recipes for one?


*I'd recommend cooking normal meals as usual, but then store them as individual servings in your freezer!

Works like a charm!*


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Laurentium said:


> Or make 4 portions and freeze three of them


That is what I did but I'm running out of freezer room!!! 



Elizabeth001 said:


> It took me 2 years to come up with this
> 
> 
> You’ll figure it out but it is difficult to change a lifetime of routine!


That looks delicious!! I'm not big on prepared foods but I could flash freeze my own recipe in small quantities and just grab what I need one at at time.



arbitrator said:


> *I'd recommend cooking normal meals as usual, but then store them as individual servings in your freezer!
> 
> Works like a charm!*


I think this will work better when I'm back at work as I can take the leftovers for lunch. I'm out on a medical leave right now but I only have 10 days left (thank God!!) and then I can freeze some and bring some to work. My problem, and I use the term loosely, is that I love to cook. So with so much food around I definitely won't be cooking every night. I'll get used to it I'm sure and I do still have my kids half the time. It was just a weird experience for me tonight. I've never cooked for only myself. But this will be good for the budget too!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## sczinger (Jun 7, 2018)

One word... Soup!


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> Although I am not divorced yet, only separated, I feel like I had a milestone tonight. I made my first real dinner for one. My STBX had the kids for dinner so I cooked for just little ol' me. I have TONS of leftovers as I have not cooked for only one person in over 25 years.
> 
> Any tips on pairing down how much you prepare or any good recipes for one?


I never mastered this, I only cooked when I had kids and the rest of the time I either eat out, didnt eat, had cerial or my go to egg on toast.

I think the key is to cook normal meals and then use Tupperware to freeze leftovers, I did it only semi successfully as i never labelled effectively but if you are organized this would make life very easy.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

We've never gotten good a this (still married, but recently offloaded our three children).

There's nothing wrong with having lots of leftovers. That just means you have to cook (and clean) less often. More free time to pursue your favorite hobby!


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

notmyjamie said:


> Although I am not divorced yet, only separated, I feel like I had a milestone tonight. I made my first real dinner for one. My STBX had the kids for dinner so I cooked for just little ol' me. I have TONS of leftovers as I have not cooked for only one person in over 25 years.
> 
> Any tips on pairing down how much you prepare or any good recipes for one?


Separated 3 months.

I've pared my diet down to steak, salad, and/or fresh artichokes. (sometimes substitute chicken or pork)

Kind of expensive, but 4 more lbs and I'll be at my high school weight! 

I used to love to try new recipes for the family, but haven't felt like doing it for myself.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

attheend02 said:


> Separated 3 months.
> 
> I've pared my diet down to steak, salad, and/or fresh artichokes. (sometimes substitute chicken or pork)
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your weight loss!! That's very exciting. I, too, love to try new recipes and I guess that's what I'm thinking about when I say cooking for one. It's hard to try out new stuff that is meant for a family when you're all by yourself. But, it's not like I'm alone every night so I guess I should just plug along and it will work itself out. 

I told STBX today that we need to make a more formal custody schedule so that we know who is responsible for feeding the kids, getting them to their activities, etc on which days. We've just been winging it so far and I think I need something more formal.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

notmyjamie said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss!! That's very exciting. I, too, love to try new recipes and I guess that's what I'm thinking about when I say cooking for one. It's hard to try out new stuff that is meant for a family when you're all by yourself. But, it's not like I'm alone every night so I guess I should just plug along and it will work itself out.
> 
> I told STBX today that we need to make a more formal custody schedule so that we know who is responsible for feeding the kids, getting them to their activities, etc on which days. We've just been winging it so far and I think I need something more formal.


Thanks! 

I've been finding it hard to keep the refrigerator stocked. Every time I buy vegetables half of it goes bad.

I don't have dependent children and I am in the middle of selling my house, so the least mess I make the better off I am. 

My ex-wife left some sealed marinated chicken breast in the freezer - for a while I refused to eat them... but after a while I said "screw that" and ate them up! :smile2:

Stew or slow cooker recipes are nice (someone else mentioned soup) because they tend to reheat easily and hold flavor over a couple of days.


----------

